# After lurking for years, I finally post something



## SoCalSparky (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been tasked with fixing this. Apparently this has been like this for ten years! The trailer park manager was trying to clear debris out of it and got shocked really bad. He already has a lawyer. There are two in the park like this. 

This is in an unsecured area of a trailer park. The park was opened in the 1960's in San diego county. My best guess is originally the park had very few units with AC and as AC units were added it overloaded the transformers causing them to overheat. This was apparently the managements solution to overheating. 

Any suggestion of how to deal with this would be greatly appreciated. Not sure if I should upsize the transformers or look into a specifically engineered cooling system. I'll try to get the KVA and other info soon. 

We're forecasted for a record heatwave this week so I'm guessing Saturday it will malfunction being there will be more people at home. 

Thanks!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Too far away from me to see it. Maybe somebody in S Cali can see it better on their screen..............


----------



## SoCalSparky (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry, I thought I posted The photo but Im either stupid or because I'm so new I can't post. I'll keep trying, might be a long night


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

SoCalSparky said:


> Sorry, I thought I posted The photo but Im either stupid or because I'm so new I can't post. I'll keep trying, might be a long night


Go to photobucket and upload your pictures then posts them here.

Welcome aboard.:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Those Transformers are way to small. No wonder he got shocked.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

SoCalSparky said:


> The trailer park manager was trying to clear debris out of it and got shocked really bad. He already has a lawyer.












Can't see your pic but I hate working for someone that is heavy into the lawyer stuff. The American way I guess.

There is a good chance he is dumb as a post and shouldn't of had his pinkies in there in the first place.

Waiting for the pic...


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

daveEM said:


> Can't see your pic but I hate working for someone that is heavy into the lawyer stuff. *The American way I guess.*
> 
> There is a good chance he is dumb as a post and shouldn't of had his pinkies in there in the first place.
> 
> Waiting for the pic...


You'll be hearing from attorney. I'm suing you for defamation of character.


----------



## SoCalSparky (Oct 2, 2014)

*Trying...*

Hopefully this works


----------



## SoCalSparky (Oct 2, 2014)

*Another angle*

It's a unicorn transformer. Most of the electrical service equipment in the park is this brand.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~CS~


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

If there is already talk of lawyers, maybe you should stay clear.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

dronai said:


> If there is already talk of lawyers, maybe you should stay clear.


maybe we just need an 'ask the scrot-uhhhm lawer' section on our forum?


----------



## johnny_a (Sep 22, 2013)

There is an exterior transformer in a pen on my way to work that has four industrial fans mounted to it. Makes me chuckle when I pass, but it works I guess


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

SoCalSparky said:


> Hopefully this works


Can't get much better safe guarding from hazards than that! Good work!


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

All JMO

Remove the leaves they can act as a thermal blanket as well....

I'd also get the scrubs and brush clear of the trany.

All of this is not your responsibility, BTW.

Hopefully the fan is not your idea! Did you take some thermal reading's
on the conductors, and what where they?

You have to do a total study/calc's or pay someone to do one 
and go from there.

It's more the owner's fault for putting thier service to the breaking
point knowing that the lots where full and most modern trailers/units service demands are way above 60 amps now, IE based on 60's
orginal layout.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Trailer park and marina style wiring.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Ive seen that pulled off at high rise buildings... and when pocos transformers overheat their always a hose and lawn sprinkler... :no::laughing:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Unicorn & their line of Zinsco knockoff's were bought by Milbank & they did seem to be popular in trailer parks, Unicorn had a good idea w/ their "Pick a Amp" breakers just too bad they chose one of the worst manufacturers to copy.


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

I think my testicles just went into hiding! LOL It amazes me what people will think of!


----------



## SoCalSparky (Oct 2, 2014)

wcord said:


> Trailer park and marina style wiring.


Wow, that's at least less of a shock hazard


----------



## SoCalSparky (Oct 2, 2014)

*Taking a Step Back*



CADPoint said:


> All JMO
> 
> Remove the leaves they can act as a thermal blanket as well....
> 
> ...


None of this was my idea. The park is now scared as all heck of getting sued and investigated by OSHA. When I told them my best guess of a cost to fix it right was 15-25k they freaked. The transformers all all closed up now so I'm betting they will fail.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Norcal said:


> Unicorn & their line of Zinsco knockoff's were bought by Milbank & they did seem to be popular in trailer parks, Unicorn had a good idea w/ their "Pick a Amp" breakers just too bad they chose one of the worst manufacturers to copy.




Could be worse could have been FPE :laughing: At least I hope the Zinscos were re-engineered.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Norcal said:


> Unicorn & their line of Zinsco knockoff's were bought by Milbank & they did seem to be popular in trailer parks, Unicorn had a good idea w/ their "Pick a Amp" breakers just too bad they chose one of the worst manufacturers to copy.


What were Milbank thinking? :001_huh:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

johnny_a said:


> There is an exterior transformer in a pen on my way to work that has four industrial fans mounted to it. Makes me chuckle when I pass, but it works I guess


If it is a sealed outdoor transformer with cooling fins and the fans are outdoors, blowing on the fins, that is totally legit. In the power transformer world, that's referred to an an FA (Forced Air) cooling option. It increases the transformer's capacity by 30-50%. Most large outdoor transformers are built with the provisions for adding fans as needs increase, rather than changing the transformer.









Opening the door of a WP (Weather Proof) transformer cabinet, exposing the world to the live connections and using a dollar store box fan: not legit. The lawyer is going to have a field day with that one...


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

SoCalSparky said:


> Sorry, I thought I posted The photo but Im either stupid or because I'm so new I can't post. I'll keep trying, might be a long night


For future reference, this is how you share images from Flickr. 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f34/how-insert-images-into-your-posts-70972/#post1320466


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

JRaef said:


> If it is a sealed outdoor transformer with cooling fins and the fans are outdoors, blowing on the fins, that is totally legit. In the power transformer world, that's referred to an an FA (Forced Air) cooling option. It increases the transformer's capacity by 30-50%. Most large outdoor transformers are built with the provisions for adding fans as needs increase, rather than changing the transformer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a question, those blow outward in your pic, right?


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

meadow said:


> Just a question, those blow outward in your pic, right?


Everyone that I have seen blows inward. If the fan were operating in the other direction a cowling of some sort would be needed to assure that the air flow actually came from all parts of the cooling fins. 

-- 
Tom


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

SoCalSparky said:


> I've been tasked with fixing this. Apparently this has been like this for ten years! The trailer park manager was trying to clear debris out of it and got shocked really bad. He already has a lawyer. There are two in the park like this.
> 
> This is in an unsecured area of a trailer park. The park was opened in the 1960's in San diego county. My best guess is originally the park had very few units with AC and as AC units were added it overloaded the transformers causing them to overheat. This was apparently the managements solution to overheating.
> 
> ...


Stay away from it all together. In your first paragraph you said it all. He already has a lawyer and there are two of them in the park. That many lawyers are sure to cause problems.


----------



## SoCalSparky (Oct 2, 2014)

RIVETER said:


> Stay away from it all together. In your first paragraph you said it all. He already has a lawyer and there are two of them in the park. That many lawyers are sure to cause problems.



I did just that. Between the park not wanting to pay me much and all the possible things that could go wrong I just walked. 

From what I here it's turning into a big lawsuit


----------

